# Spoiled Maltese Valentine's Event



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is right let's hold a SMaVE.

Hi everyone. I ran an idea passed Yung and Maggie for a Spoiled Maltese Valentine event. The idea is a simple card exchange. I am just a little late on this so I am hoping all cards will arrive on time.

Here is how it will work:

You must have reached 500 posts by today (Jan 27th) to participate.

If you want to participate, PM me and let me know the address you would like your card sent.

I will randomly pair people on the evening of Monday the 29th and if more PMs come in I will do a second pairing Friday the 2nd. (I will use a random number generator and Luck and I will not be participates.) I will PM you the info about your paired fluff family. All fluffs in the family will be paired to all the fluffs in the other’s family

Read some of the post about the fluff(s) you are paired to. Birthday posts are great. 

Write a short poem or bit of Valentine prose for your paired fluff(s) on a commercial card or letter or note card or a card made by your child/grandchild etc. I especially like the idea of having the kids make a card. Mail it by Feb 7th (I hope all will get there by the 12th, but I am late with this idea -sorry). Keep it simple, keep it fun, NO gifts, but if you would like to include a picture of your fluff(s) I think that would fun. [But no pictures of Dewey dancing naked in Las Vegas - some of you will get that joke.]

Then around/just after Valentine’s day post pictures of the cards on Spoiled Maltese. Before then if you want to post hints to whom you are sending the card for the rest of us to guess - sure.

I will donate $5 to for each participant to each American Maltese Association Rescue, Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, and North Central Maltese Rescue. Up to $125 per organization. 

I do not know how many will participate, but lets keep this fun and light.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a pleasant surprise today and sounds like fun. I just sent you my address.

thanks for organizing this Walter.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, this is awesome! Sending you my address! Thank you for thinking of this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love this idea. I've been sort of down in the dumps lately with being sick for a month (finally over that), Jim going back and forth to LA endlessly, and then HIM getting the cold/bronchitis I had and just the cold. I need something to warm the heart. You already have my address. We're in. :chili::chili:Wonder if I can get to my scrapbook supplies in our house in VT. to make a card in time. And of course, I LOVE that rescue gets that extra monetary love. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes sounds fun:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, you know that if it were possible, I would join in the fun. However, I look forward to seeing pictures of those who are able to join in on the Valentine's Day event.

And, just because I won't be a participant with the Valentine poems and cards ... does not mean that I cannot make a contribution to the rescues for Valentine's Day. I can at least do that. :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

A most excellent idea, Walter. Angel & I would love to participate. I sent our address.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sign us up Walter. I'll email my address!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have 6 or 7 signed up so far.

Marie - I know there is so much going on right now. Maybe the next event.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I'm not much of a poet, but I'd love to join in the fun! I'll send my address.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a cute and fun idea, Walter! I wish I could do it but I'm over my head with life, unfortunetly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

bumping up - making the first pairings this evening


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, to be late to the party Walter---what a great idea! Thank you for your generosity to rescue organizations. You never cease to amaze us!
I will join the fun. I don't usually participate in this kind of thing, but if it means $$ for rescue count us in! 
I will PM you my address.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am in, :w00t: it will be a bit more poeticism coming from me :blink: but I will put forth my best effort! My mind is a tad far from focusing still.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Last call for round 1 - I will be putting the pairs together around 8.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just PMed assignments - Sherry and Sue, I emailed you yours.

Anyone else interested pm me by Friday when I will make a second set of assignments if there are any. Have fun. Remember, no presents, cards possibly a picture of your fluff.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:chili: I am almost done so I should be able to mail by tomorrow! :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You will be making someone's day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well normally I like to make up some verses but I was stumped for this one and in a rush. So the result is a card from the store, and also a mix of editing in paint along with breaking out the glue stick and scissors. LOL. I felt nice, like doing crafts in elementary school.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it is healthy for al of us to revisit our childhood once and a while.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Brenda I bet it turned out great! :w00t: I agree with you Walter, always good from time to time to revert back to some childhood ways, lucky for me I have a lot of little ones around me :HistericalSmiley: to be able to go there often with no one noticing so much!

I can not wait to see everyone's creativity :thumbsup: no matter how big or small! I love it when it is not a contest but for a lot of fun and a great purpose!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There were 9 of you participating, so I just made $100 donation each to AMAR SCMR and NCMR. Thanks everyone for participating.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> There were 9 of you participating, so I just made $100 donation each to AMAR SCMR and NCMR. Thanks everyone for participating.




That's wonderful Walter! thank you for being so generous with donating and organizing. Yes it's good to revisit childhood sometimes.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Walter you are awesome and so generous in your support of these little ones. I wish I had participated, but didn’t want to send our flu germs to anyone along with a card. I can’t wait to see everyone’s cards though  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, thank you! Fluffy tails are wagging in appreciation!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, that's fabulous! I will get my card in the mail today. I'm afraid it is not very creative. I have alot on my plate now. But the love is there!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry,

I am sure that it will be perfect. I am hoping everyone will be surprised just a little by who they got. I used a random number generator and was surprised by one of the matches.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> There were 9 of you participating, so I just made $100 donation each to AMAR SCMR and NCMR. Thanks everyone for participating.


Well, I cannot wait to see how one pairs nine people who are participating. And, especially since you said you and Luck will not be participating. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, I cannot wait to see how one pairs nine people who are participating. And, especially since you said you and Luck will not be participating.  :HistericalSmiley:


It's new math, Marie. We just don't get it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:And speaking of new math...hmm sounds like you gave a more generous donation to all than listed in the original post. :innocent:Thanks so much Walter for doing this and your donations. I've been overwhelmed with rescue work. One dog's going Saturday and another's coming Sunday and all the rest. Was hoping to make the card but not going to Vt until Thursday night. Would Friday be too late to mail? Valentine's Day is 2/14 and that would be the 9th. If so then I'll get a card.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:ThankYou: Walter :you rock: as usual! I will be mailing this evening!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, I cannot wait to see how one pairs nine people who are participating. And, especially since you said you and Luck will not be participating. :HistericalSmiley:


hehe - Not so much pairing but creating a circle.

1 sends to 2
2 to 3
3 to 4
4 to 5
5 to 6
6 to 7
7 to 8
8 to 9
9 to 1

Then you be careful that you do not copy and paste the same name into two emails. That is the hard part.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> It's new math, Marie. We just don't get it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:And speaking of new math...hmm sounds like you gave a more generous donation to all than listed in the original post. :innocent:Thanks so much Walter for doing this and your donations. I've been overwhelmed with rescue work. One dog's going Saturday and another's coming Sunday and all the rest. Was hoping to make the card but not going to Vt until Thursday night. Would Friday be too late to mail? Valentine's Day is 2/14 and that would be the 9th. If so then I'll get a card.


I think it should be fine - does the ski patrol pick up US mail in VT? - sorry a Massachusetts joke about our neighbors to the north.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> hehe - Not so much pairing but creating a circle.
> 
> 1 sends to 2
> 2 to 3
> ...


Mystery solved! I also wondered how you paired 9 people!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, thank you again on behalf of the rescuees!
You are always thinking!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I got mine off in the mail :aktion033: last night, it ended up being a group effort :w00t: because three of the cutest little girls :wub: wanted to participate with me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. This is so much fun.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Can't wait to see it. This is so much fun.


Me too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine went out---it wasn't very creative, but Texas is in "freeze mode" in more than one way! I hope it picks up our spirits and hopefully the sun will shine again soon!! 
Thank you again, dear Walter, for your generous giving & for keeping us "alive, alert & adventurous." I wish we could clone you!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Creativity is in a lull in this part of Texas, too! But my card is in the mail, and it's the thought that counts, right?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think both of your cards will be wonderful for the recipients. It is just a little something to brighten someone's day. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness & Tessa did put their poetry skills (such as they are) to use! Unfortunately, they're not very creative!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness & Tessa did put their poetry skills (such as they are) to use! Unfortunately, they're not very creative!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Sweetness & Tessa did put their poetry skills (such as they are) to use! Unfortunately, they're not very creative!


I find that hard to believe, I think I have read some of their poetry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I think it should be fine - does the ski patrol pick up US mail in VT? - sorry a Massachusetts joke about our neighbors to the north.


Very funny. Since I'm up here now and surrounded by 2 feet of "freshies" I don't even know if I'll see the ski patrol...or my plower.  


sherry said:


> Mystery solved! I also wondered how you paired 9 people!:aktion033::aktion033:


Hmmm but can he pair socks that way? :blink::blink:


maggieh said:


> Sweetness & Tessa did put their poetry skills (such as they are) to use! Unfortunately, they're not very creative!


Oh sure. Blame it on the dogs. No they didn't eat my report, they wrote it. :w00t::innocent:
Well, I had Tyler write our poem....:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:No actually I attempted to put verse to paper...I wasn't adverse to it.  And I mailed it out the night before last from NYC. I really wasn't sure if it would get out of VT in a timely manner. Of course they steal things from the postal box in NYC. :huh: I had one idea for the card but the weather was ghastly and I got creative at home. More fun that way going the home made route as it turns out.  Can't wait to get ours. Thank you again Walter for doing this and helping Rescues. :heart::wub2::tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been busy and missed this.. 
I gotta get checked in on SM more often..
With Bitsy passing,and Sassy's meds and Sasha in early stages of doggie dimentia,my days are full.
Dad passed in December and more drama with that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If people enjoyed the card exchange, maybe we can do something like it over the summer- - maybe for national dog day in August. I loved the Secret Santa, It was fun , but a lot of work at a busy time of year, and the cost was going up for shipping; so some who might want to participate couldn't because of the rising cost. In some cases the shipping doubled the cost of participating. We will see how people feel about this event after the reveals next week - personally, I can't wait to see some of the cards.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The cards were a great idea Walter! I don't usually participate in things like this, but I made an exception because of rescue! I would participate again if the pups were to benefit. I don't even send Christmas cards anymore, but decided at your prompting to send a few valentines to places afar where we have friends & even Dwight got into the spirit of it all. We also made up an Easter package & sent it to Marco---so you were instrumental in getting us motivated! Thank you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy got their card! It was so sweet! Not sure if we're supposed to reveal anything, so just a thank you to two very special valentines!:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry.

I think it is fine to do the reveal anytime. It would be great to take a picture of the valentines. Whether you do a new thread or add it to this one is up to you. I am anxious to see the valentines. I think we all need a little more joy, kindness and fun in our lives.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sherry.
> 
> I think it is fine to do the reveal anytime. It would be great to take a picture of the valentines. Whether you do a new thread or add it to this one is up to you. I am anxious to see the valentines. I think we all need a little more joy, kindness and fun in our lives.


Ditto. :chili::chili::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Ditto. :chili::chili::wub:




Tritto!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, I'll make a new thread this afternoon. I'll call it Valentine reveal and everyone can post there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, you know that if it were possible, I would join in the fun. However, I look forward to seeing pictures of those who are able to join in on the Valentine's Day event.
> 
> And, just because I won't be a participant with the Valentine poems and cards ... does not mean that I cannot make a contribution to a rescue for Valentine's Day. I can at least do that. :heart:


As promised, I just made a donation to rescue. Sue, I included a note to AMAR with the donation.

Walter, I am so happy that the Valentine's Day Event brought so much joy and happiness to you and the participants. I have enjoyed looking at all the lovely cards.

Happy Valentine's Day to you and Spoiled Maltese.:heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Marie, that is super.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> As promised, I just made a donation to rescue. Sue, I included a note to AMAR with the donation.
> 
> Walter, I am so happy that the Valentine's Day Event brought so much joy and happiness to you and the participants. I have enjoyed looking at all the lovely cards.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to you and Spoiled Maltese.:heart:


:wub: That is so sweet of you Marie! :wub: Happy Valentines Day to you and Snowball from me and Aviannah!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> As promised, I just made a donation to rescue. Sue, I included a note to AMAR with the donation.
> 
> Walter, I am so happy that the Valentine's Day Event brought so much joy and happiness to you and the participants. I have enjoyed looking at all the lovely cards.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to you and Spoiled Maltese.:heart:


Marie - you're such a sweetheart. Wish you were up to participating this year...this was even more fun than I thought it would be. But we know your heart was there and hoping things look sunnier (and warmer) for 2018. Thank you so much for donating to AMAR. I keep singing the song, "It's raining men" but in this case, this new year it's been raining rescue dogs. So many coming in. Just wish we had more foster families. Happy Valentine's Day to you and Snowball Pie.:wub:


----------

